# Classifieds > Births, Deaths & Marriages >  RIP Issy

## Kenn

Just to let you know Issy died a few weeks ago, for those who have been members for some time, you will remember her as  the lady from Calgary who's family originated from Stroma.
Although I never got to meet her, she became a good friend and will be sorely missed.

----------


## golach

Lizz, thank you, I only knew her in the chat room, a nice lady

----------


## Sporran

I'm so sorry to hear that, Lizz.  :Frown:  I remember her from the chat room and forum.

----------


## Betty

Sad news of the death of Issy, our chat room friend of many years.
RIP Issy.

----------


## shazzap

Rip......................

----------

